
How Can WeWork with $1.8B in Revenue Lose $1.9B? Here's How - rm2889
https://wolfstreet.com/2019/03/25/how-can-a-company-with-1-8-billion-in-revenue-lose-1-9-billion-wework-shows-how/
======
Gibbon1
It's pretty easy to see what's going on. The central banks have flooded
trillions worth of bank money in a zero growth economy. And companies like
WeWork are converting that into hard money for insiders. Every billion they
spend insiders strip off some percentage. That's all WeWork is about.

~~~
skinnymuch
I don’t quite get it. Is SoftBank part of the “con”? Are they getting
advantages too? Or will they end up screwed with the billions they invested?

